# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Απίστευτο...Εξημερωμένο χελιδόνι!!!!

## geog87

Σίγουρα κάτι ανάλογο δεν θα έχετε ξαναδεί. Ίσως και η μοναδική περίπτωση  στον κόσμο, όπου ένα χελιδόνι εξημερώνεται από άνθρωπο. 

Η παράξενη ιστορία εξελίσσεται στο  ορεινό Κοτρώνι του δήμου Πύλης  Τρικάλων. Ο καταστηματάρχης κ. Ηλίας Μουστάκας που διατηρεί ταβέρνα στην  είσοδο του χωριού, πριν από ένα μήνα περίπου, περιμάζεψε δύο νεογέννητα  χελιδονάκια από φωλιά που είχε....

ξεκολλήσει και το ζεύγος δεν κατάφερε να πάρει τα χελιδονάκια να τα πάει  σε άλλη φωλιά. Μετά από την υιοθεσία των νεοσσών, ο κ. Ηλίας και η  οικογένειά του τάιζαν τα δύο χελιδονάκια με μύγες, κουνούπια και κιμά. 

Το ένα από τα δύο χελιδονάκια δεν κατάφερε να επιζήσει, καθώς όταν είχε  πέσει από την φωλιά, είχε μείνει παράλυτο, σύμφωνα με τον κ. Ηλία. 

Την περασμένη Κυριακή το trikalaola.gr βρέθηκε στο Κοτρώνι και κατέγραψε το αποκλειστικό βίντεο που θα δείτε τώρα το 1ο μέρος. 

Το χελιδόνι πετάει κανονικά και κάθετε πάνω στα κεφάλια και τα χέρια των  πελατών και είναι η μασκότ του μαγαζιού. Το βράδυ ο κ. Ηλίας Μουστάκας  το κλείνει σε κλουβί για να μην το αρπάξει καμιά γάτα. Η δραστηριότητα  του χελιδονιού είναι κυρίως το πρωί και αργά το απόγευμα, τις ώρες που  πεινάει πιο πολύ. Οι μύγες είναι το κυρίως μενού και κάποιοι είναι με  μια σκοτώστρα στα χέρια για να εξασφαλίσουν το φαγητό του χελιδονιού. 

Το θέμα είναι πως το χελιδόνι θα αναγκαστεί να φύγει σε λίγες μέρες μαζί  με τα άλλα χελιδόνια για το μεγάλο ταξίδι και θα πρέπει να εξοικειωθεί  πλήρως. Να δούμε αν θα τα καταφέρει ή θα καθίσει να ξεχειμωνιάσει στην  ταβέρνα 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=9dyh6nN-ggY#!

----------


## μαρια ν

Καλα τι να πω τρομερο βιντεο

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραιο video!! Γιωργο σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη εσυ τι πιστευεις θα τα καταφερει το χελιδονι να φυγει μαζι με τα αλλα??

----------


## lagreco69

Ναι Γιωργο πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερει!! και θα αποδιμησει οταν ερθει ο καιρος!!!

----------


## Τουλα

Eυχομαι να τα καταφερει. οντως είναι καταπληκτικό χελιδονι. μου θυμίζει ένα χελιδόνι που είχα βρει παγωμένο στην βεράντα στην αιγινα που είχε ξεμείνει πίσω. το είχα περιθάλψει και αφού το συνέφερα και το εφερα στην αθήνα καθοταν πάνω στη γραφομηχανη τότε... και πάνω σε μία κορνίζα στον τοίχο και μας παρακολουθούσε. κάποια μέρα μία κακή πτήση και ένα θανατηφορο χτύπημα στο κεφαλάκι του (στο κρεβάτι της μητέρας μου) και μας εφυγε... πολύ πίκρα. ηταν λίγο πριν το αφήσω ελεύθερο την κατάλληλη εποχή.

----------


## jk21

οτι ειναι να γινει πρεπει να γινει συντομα για να εχει επιτυχια αν πραγματι θελουν να επανενταχτει το πουλι 

http://www.wild-anima.gr/index.php?o...id=225&lang=el

*Χελιδόνια – Σταχτάρες*Η τροφή επιλογής είναι ξηρά τροφή αναπτύξεως για γατάκια, η οποία πρέπει να βραχεί λίγη ώρα για να μαλακώσει.Ιδανική για το σκοπό αυτό είναι η *KITTEN DEVELOPMENT CHIKEN της PRO PLAN*. Εναλλακτικά μπορούμε να τα ταΐζουμε μερικές φορές με ασπράδι βρασμένου αυγού. Οι σταχτάρες (πετροχελίδονα) είναι σχετικά εύκολες στην ανατροφή και μπορεί ένας ιδιώτης να ανταπεξέλθει στη διαδικασία, εφόσον φυσικά το θέλει. Είναι απαραίτητο να μη χαλάσουν τα φτερά τους και να μη λερώνονται, οπότε πρέπει να κρατούνται σε χαρτόκουτο με συνεχώς καθαρό υπόστρωμα (χαρτί κουζίνας, πετσέτα κλπ. ) .* Όταν οι φτερούγες σε κλειστή στάση ξεπερνούν τουλάχιστον κατά ένα εκατοστό την ουρά, το πουλί μπορεί να απελευθερωθεί*. Για την απελευθέρωση διαλέγουμε έναν ανοιχτό χώρο χωρίς καλώδια ΔΕΗ και μακριά από αυτοκινητόδρομο και πετάμε το πουλάκι με δύναμη στον αέρα. Προσοχή: Σε περίπτωση που κατά την ανατροφή αντιληφθούμε ότι σταματάει να τρώει με όρεξη και έχει κάποια σάλια στο στόμα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουμε επειγόντως με την ΑΝΙΜΑ.
*Τα χελιδονάκια παρουσιάζουν πρόβλημα στην επανένταξη γιατί είναι πιο εξαρτημένα από τους γονείς απ’ ό,τι οι σταχτάρες. Όταν φτάσουν σε ένα ικανοποιητικό μέγεθος και διαπιστωθεί ότι πετούν, πρέπει να βρεθεί μια περιοχή με χελιδόνια του ίδιου είδους και να ελευθερωθεί το πουλάκι στη φάση που τα μωρά των φωλιών έχουν αρχίσει τα πρώτα πετάγματα και διδάσκονται από τους γονείς να κυνηγούν. Έτσι έχουν κάποιες πιθανότητες να μιμηθούν κι αυτά τα άλλα άτομα του είδους τους. >>*

----------

